# refined or unrefined cocoa butter?



## loopyloop (Sep 21, 2013)

...which one is better to use for skin benefits alone? Smell not important to me...


----------



## namad (Sep 21, 2013)

Personally, I would say Unrefined all the way


----------



## kazmi (Sep 21, 2013)

I couldn't tell you if technically there is a difference but I notice it.  My soap made with unrefined is much creamier.


----------



## loopyloop (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent, thanks... I did expect so.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, the link below- short an informative on the subject  The choice is soooo easy when you read it 
http://blog.nicole-spa.com/2012/11/the-difference-between-refined-and.html


----------



## loopyloop (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, I do get it. I Can I use food grade unrefined? This is what an Ebay stockist said about it:
"HI, this is cocoa butter pressed from roasted cocoa beans produced for making fine chocolate though it has other uses. Without roasting it would not have the distinct cocoa aroma. Perhaps you are looking for unrefined cosmetic grade butter pressed from un-roasted, un-fermented cocoa which has a very different aroma than this butter and generally has a slight brown colour due to minimal filtration. We sell food grade not cosmetic grade which is usually produced from cocoa beans rejected for food use. So it depends if you consider roasting refining!"
Would this be any good ?


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m not sure if I’m right here, but from what I know the fermentation and then roasting presses is just a “must” in cocoa butter production - is how it goes. After the cocoa butter is extracted from “cocoa liquor” it may be left raw unrefined, or be refined (high temperatures, chemicals, and so on…) So I’m little bit surprise here to hear that cocoa butter is extracted from un-roasted beans. But again I’m not a specialist here, maybe there is some other way of production our cocoa butter.

I know that argan oil has definitely 2 ways of production, one with food quality from roasted seeds - very tasty  , and second with cosmetic grade from un- roasted seeds.

About the food grade, I think we all use food grade oils - coconut, olive, almond, sesame, rice, sunflower and cocoa butter….


----------



## sistrum (Sep 22, 2013)

loopyloop said:


> ...which one is better to use for skin benefits alone? Smell not important to me...





I believe the unrefined would be best.  Unless it's for use in soap.  In that case I don't think it matters and use what ever is cheapest.


----------

